# Very happy newbie



## Steve c (Jan 6, 2022)

New here but finally got one, picked up a 225 between Xmas and new year and I'm well chuffed.
Its's had some work done before I got it but I will soon be putting my own stamp it asap. Starting with some lowering springs, new shocks and top mounts.
I'm a bit confused as to what I'll do next because it's already had most of the stuff done I originally planned so need a new shopping list.

Steve


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome Steve  enjoy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 I’d change the expansion tank for one mate 👍


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the mod projects


----------



## Radar (Dec 30, 2021)

Welcome - you will love the 225! Clean well-maintained ones are hard to find over here.


----------



## marksmith (Dec 20, 2021)

You're welcome here


----------

